
Eternally Confuzzled - faragon
http://www.eternallyconfuzzled.com
======
alextgordon
_> So what's this confuzzled stuff anyway? Confuzzlement is a glorious state
of being that involves a lot of confusion, frustration, and maybe a little bit
of raving lunacy. In a good way, of course. Confuzzled people celebrate their
ignorance openly and strive to reach a higher level of ignorance by learning
from other confuzzled people. A confuzzled person is proud to be ignorant, but
the unwashed masses are often incapable of seeing the subtle difference
between being brilliantly clever, pretending to be stupid because you can't be
bothered to think, and being genuinely stupid. They key to being confuzzled is
having fun with it._

 _> Those that become enlightened on the path of confuzzlement reach the
orgasmic state of eternally confuzzled where people marvel at your ability to
cause a stunned silence like with the mere utterance of a few simple words.
The eternally confuzzled are gods in their own minds and feel compelled to
share their knowledge with the lesser beings around them. This can be a good
thing because confuzzled people aren't really stupid, they just seem that way
to the layman._

 _> It's easy to become confuzzled. Just start learning and don't worry about
not knowing something. Everybody doesn't know something. Too many people let
it get to them and they get frustrated. Stress gives you health problems and
people who get flustered easily tend not to make it as programmers. You don't
want to be one of those people. You want to be eternally confuzzled!_

[https://web.archive.org/web/20131228101200/http://www.eterna...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131228101200/http://www.eternallyconfuzzled.com/jsw_home.aspx)

~~~
acqq
I believe it's unfair and insensitive to the author to point to the archived
site exactly after the site was obviously modified not to have the linked
archived content. Ditto for the other commenter that writes the name of the
author even if the name was obviously intentionally omitted from the present
site.

The author obviously wanted to present the material without the background the
the mentioned commenters here introduced back.

I know we can never expect that the archived content disappears, but we can at
least attempt to respect in my opinion reasonable motives of author by
concentrating on what's on the site now.

------
dwks
I remember this site from CBoard days! :) Good to see it's still around. Hi
Prelude, if you're reading this.

------
faragon
Hey, check the red black tree top-down implementation, it is beautiful. Great
stuff from Julienne Walker.

------
ixtli
> elseweb

~~~
teraflop
It's a cool word. Are there any natural languages that have different words
for spatial and non-spatial/conceptual locations?

I know there are lots of distinctions that other languages make and English
lacks (like medial/distal demonstratives) but I don't know what linguists
would call this one, so it's hard to search for.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Are there any natural languages that have different words for spatial and
> non-spatial/conceptual locations?

This is pretty common; for example, English systematically distinguishes
between spatial locations ("where"/"there") and temporal locations
("when"/"then").

(My answer isn't entirely facetious; there are lots of English constructions
that permit either kind of location, so it's quite plausible to view them as
specializations of a more general "location" concept. I also note that while I
can't understand the word "elseweb" as quoted in isolation by ixtli, it's
quite transparent in context on the page, so I wouldn't be surprised to see
similar things happen in English or other languages. I have personally
observed people using "elsewhen".)

------
copsarebastards
This is a good example of how not to title something.

~~~
copsarebastards
Here's another comment to downvote for all you haters.

Any explanation for why?

